# Reseeded yard and new strange weed



## onelovedex (Sep 11, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what its is? North Carolina. Used Kentucky 31 seed.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Hop Clover?

See here, in alpha order, approx 1/3 down page. Better description as well as solutions ...: https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/


----------



## onelovedex (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks for that link it will be very helpful. Yes I think hip clover or chickweed. My neighbor was thinking nutsedge but I didn't think so.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Hop clover is the broadleaf weed ...

"_Hip_" clover methinks may be marijuana! :lol:

Best o' Success!

(Share that reference w your neighbor; most def not nutsedge and so there is lots of room for identification knowledge there! :thumbup:


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@onelovedex Chickweed. Any decent 3 way herbicide will knock it out with one application.


----------

